# Is there an Ocean County NJ Group?



## TDianna (Jan 26, 2008)

Ocean County NJ Group?

Thanks!


----------



## phobiasupportgroup (Jul 16, 2015)

*Local panic and anxiety support group in NJ*

Yes there is a local panic anxiety support group in Ocean county. My group has been around for over 20 years and we meet every Wednesday night at St. Stephen's Church, 367 route 9 in Waretown in classroom #4.


----------



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Cathy,

I just wanted to touch bases with you regarding your support group. I'm with a non-profit organization named Find Your Voice (www.findyourvoicenj.org). We facilitate workshops and support groups throughout NJ for overcoming Social Anxiety Disorder. It would seem that we have similar missions  Please check out our website if you get a chance, and I look forward to chatting with you.

Norm


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

awesome i might check this out i live in ocean county


----------

